# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [java library] Java object to XML

## Vessaz

Bonjour,
je cherche une librairie "standard" (connue et sure) pour transformer facilement un oject java en une structure XML. le but final est de gnrer un fichier XML  partir de donnes stockes dans une database.

Merci et donne journe
Philippe

----------


## sinok

Dans java mme tu as le XMLEncoder qui doit faireqqchose dans le style

----------


## Vessaz

j'ai trouv la "perle". jaxb

http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxb/

----------

